# If Miley Cyrus were a dog....



## Ozarkgal (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm bad...I just couldn't help myself!


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 3, 2013)

Welcome to the Senior Sinners Sisterhood OG.  :lofl:


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 3, 2013)

_OMG where did you find that great photo of Miley i love it, she is looking a bit tired though, too much playing on the wrecking ball i should imagine_


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 3, 2013)

Actually this is Elwood, crowned the World's Ugliest Dog in 2007.  Sadly, Elwood passed away on Dec. 2nd.

Sorry Elwood for comparing you to Miley, but you gave us one last laugh.

http://www.independent.ie/world-new...od-dies-unexpectedly-aged-eight-29801839.html


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 4, 2013)

_Poor Elwood he was the brunt of many jokes during his life i should imagine_


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 4, 2013)

Awww, Jilly..now I feel bad for comparing him to Miley....his owner wrote a children's book with him as a character promoting self-esteem.  I guess he made a much better contribution to society than Miley.


----------



## That Guy (Dec 4, 2013)




----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 5, 2013)

LOL..TG, but the similarity between Miley's pic and Elwood's are striking..Notice the squint eye, tongue hanging to the left, same hair do...wonder if El could twerk?


----------



## That Guy (Dec 5, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> ...wonder if El could twerk?



My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 5, 2013)

TG..if he were my dog his name would be Twerky.  So cute!


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 5, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> Awww, Jilly..now I feel bad for comparing him to Miley....his owner wrote a children's book with him as a character promoting self-esteem.  I guess he made a much better contribution to society than Miley.



And Elwood died with his reputation in tact no doubt Oz, can the same be said for Miley.


----------

